
RIP Ram Dass - erickhill
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_Dass
======
jelliclesfarm
I loved the short Netflix documentary on Death featuring Ram Dass, Going Home.
He was an important influence here in the Bay Area and lived a remarkable
life.

